# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 10/2015



## PCGH_Stephan (27. August 2015)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 10/2015 ist ab sofort    online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 2. September   2015      am  Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware teilweise     einige      Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games  Hardware 10/2015   in   diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht, auf  Fragen und     Anregungen    möglichst schnell zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 10/2015 haben euch gefallen?
Print: Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der PCGH 10/2015 haben euch gefallen?*


----------



## country (31. August 2015)

Cooles Heft

Einen Fehlerteufel gibt es aber.
Beim CPU index ist der i7-6700K mit 3,5Ghz und 6 Kernen deklariert. Im APU index steht es richtig.


----------



## Olstyle (31. August 2015)

Eine Ausgabe die mir einen auffällig hohen Testaufwand zu haben schien. Vielen Dank für die Mühe! 
Schön wäre imo noch ein echtes "Gesamtfazit" zu den Erlebnissen mit Frametimemessungen in den verschiedenen damit durchgeführten Tests gewesen. Z.B. beim Witcher schaut man sich auf S.24 die Frametimes mit SMT an, stellt dann aber auf S. 45 fest dass sie unter Umständen ohne SMT glatter gewesen wären. Da würde etwas Querreferenzierung Sinn machen. Oder die GTX970 die an x Stellen getestet wird. Auch dort würde ein Redakteurs Kommentar o.Ä. welches die Mosaiksteine zusammen setzt helfen.


----------



## Kashura (2. September 2015)

Super Heft mal wieder und danke für das Game auf der DVD das könnte was für mich sein  Toll fand ich die letzte Rubrik wo man sieht welcher Redakteur welchen PC zu Hause hat.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. September 2015)

In eigener Sache möchte ich eine Kleinigkeit im Retro-Artikel (Wie war's vor 15 Jahren?) berichtigen, die mir leider erst nach der Abgabe aufgefallen ist: Die CAS-Latenz der SDRAM-Module betrug für alle Tests knackige 2, denn 2,5 geht bekanntlich erst mit DDR-SDRAM. Beide Speichearten liefen also mit den Timings 2-2-2-6.

(Falls es jemanden interessiert, wie es zu dem Fehler gekommen ist: Im BIOS kann die CAS-Latenz mit SDRAM wie erwartet entweder auf 2 oder auf 3 gestellt werden, bei DDR-SDRAM aber nicht. Hier kann die CAS-Latenz auf 2 oder 2,5 gesetzt, aber nicht auf 3 geändert werden, wie es bei späteren DDR-SDRAM-Mainboards üblich ist. Daran habe ich mich beim Ausfüllen der Benchmark-Legende erinnert und erfolgreich selbst verwirrt.)


----------



## DrTraxx (3. September 2015)

Insgesamt ein sehr sehr gutes Heft. Nur Schade das Tom bei euch aufhört.


----------



## Four2Seven (3. September 2015)

Toller Retro-Artikel, hatte mir Ende 2000 selbst einen neuen Rechner gegönnt. Es war ein Athlon 1000 (las sich einfach cooler als 900MHz) mit 256MB RAM, 2x 30GB Festplatte und einer Geforce 2 GTS, ergänzt wurde das System mit alten Teilen wie einer Voodoo² (Geforce und Voodoo leben sogar heute noch, die CPU liegt herum).

Ist mein erster selbst finanzierter und bis heute auch mein teuerster PC gewesen.

Habe zwar noch immer einen Retro-PC daheim stehen, allerdings war mir wirklich nicht mehr bewusst, wie sehr mal damals mit Windows 98 und diversen Treiber tricksen musste, damit alles läuft. Stimmt, heute ist das um einiges einfacher.


----------



## wolflux (4. September 2015)

Ihr schreibt selber in der, den vorherigen Ausgaben,  das die 980 Ti selbst für den Preis recht beliebt ist, dann finde ich, daß es ein Fehler ist nicht einmal eine Seite für EINE einzige "Neue" GTX 980 Ti freizuhalten. Kurztest und eine kleine Vorstellung wäre ganz gut, wie eigentlich bisher auch.
Ich weiß ihr bekommt immer Mecker wenn diese eine oder andere Karte nicht erwähnt wird, aber ich denke so ganz falsch liege ich da  nicht.

Ihr macht das auch im Forum über Video, das ich übrigens super finde und seines Gleichen sucht.
Am besten finde im Moment Raffs Videos zum Thema flashen und vielleicht kannst du Raff ja mal Tipps geben wo man welches Custom Bios (Voltmod), finden kann. 

Ich selber suche wie verrückt einemod. BIOS für meine 980 Ti Classified unter Wasser ☺
Vielleicht hast du das Kontakte bzw Links.

Ansonsten wie sich das gehört, habt ihr super Themen in der neuen Ausgabe . 

Über Winschwätz 10 würde ich aber zukünftig  gerne noch einige Tipps bekommen, muss ja nicht immer ein großer Artikel sein. 

Danke und Grüsse 
wolflux

@DrTraxx
@Wie Tom hört auf?
Werden wir denn garnicht mehr gefragt ob das Ok ist. Ne ne 
Schade das er geht, ich wünsche ihm für die Zukunft  alles was er sich selber wünscht. 

Alles Gute
wird mir fehlen 

Grüsse 
W.lux


----------



## pedi (4. September 2015)

wenn man eine vernünftige pczeitschrift lesen möchte, bleibt ja nach der CT`nur eure übrig.
die CT kapier ich zur hälfte nicht. bei eurer mag ich ich die vielen seiten spiele nicht, aber naja, heisst ja auch pcgames hardware.
gefallen haben mir der netzteil-und der mainboardtest.


----------



## XeT (5. September 2015)

Also die Graphen in der Print haben einen starken Nachteil gegenüber den Testspielen. Es fehlt der Farbenblindmodus. Der hilft mir auch mit Farbsehschwächen nicht verwirrt rumzulaufen. Vor allem bei "Real World Gaming" da habt ihr Rot und Grün für die 290 und 970 genommen. Ohne Hilfe kann ich dort manche Ausreißer nicht zu ordnen. 
 Schön wäre Rot & Blau und Grün & Gelb zusammen zu verwenden. Die kann man solange man nicht Farbenblind ist auch unterscheiden. Bei weitern Graphen kann man sonst auch Formen an Messstellen setzten. Damit wäre mir sehr gut geholfen. Das dunkle & hell Blau wenn es denn diese beiden Farben sind, sind noch im Rahmen. Sonst gefällt mir was ich bisher gesehen habe gut aber mir fehlt einfach die Zeit.


----------



## marvinj (10. September 2015)

Kurzes Feedback:
Ich fand die Ausgabe auch super, habe sie direkt in einem Stück durchgelesen & aufgesaugt. 
Der Nachtest mit der GTX 970 hat mir gefallen, ebenfalsl der Vergleich mit der Radeon 390.
Sehr sehr schön fand ich die Hilfen zu Windows 10, wie ich alle Daten abschalten kann. Stimmig dazu der Kommentar vom Kollegen Torsten. Ihr könntet ja noch ein paar Ports aufschreiben, die ich in meinem Router blocken könnte (Win 10).

Gruß


----------



## econaut (13. September 2015)

Auf jeden Fall sehr schade, dass Tom geht! Ich wünsche ihm alles Gute 

Feedback allgemein: Das meiste gut, allerdings finde ich die neue Ausrichtung bzgl. Mainstream Hardware bedauerlich. Ich freue mich mehr über High End und Enthusiast_innengedöns. Und warte übrigens immer noch auf den von dir angekündigten Temperaturenvergleich bei GPUs mit und ohne Backplate, Raff 

Feedback zur Ausgabe: 

Ich bin völlig entsetzt über Franks Bewertung der Temperaturen im Gehäusetest. Um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen:

"[...] schaffen es die mitgelieferten [...]-Lüfter die Hardware im Inneren ordentlich zu kühlen. Werte von 81,0°C für den Prozessor, 89°C für die Grafikkarte [...] sind keinesfalls bedenklich." S.98

Entschuldigt bitte - insbesondere 81,0°C für die CPU ist ja wohl deutlich drüber und dürfte die Lebensdauer nicht unbeträchtlich verkürzen. 89°C bei der GPU ist weit entfernt von den meisten Temperatur-Limits aktueller GPUs, die drosseln da also schon ordentlich.

Ich habe mir aus einem Artikel von euch selbst zu Sandy oder Ivy Bridge Zeiten die magische Grenze ca. 70°C bei der CPU und ca. 80°C bei der GPU für 24/7 gemerkt. Kann natürlich sein, dass sich seit dem etwas geändert hat.

<Seitenhieb-Modus> Kann natürlich auch sein, dass der Spieleonkel da eine Binnensicht aus dem roten Lager hat...  </Seitenhieb-Modus>


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. September 2015)

Keine Sorge, das High-End stirbt bei uns gewiss nicht, es wird nur etwas seltener zelebriert. Ein GPU-Kühlertest inklusive der Backplate-Betrachtung steht derzeit auf der Agenda für die PCGH 12/2015. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## DieLutteR (18. September 2015)

Seid mir gegrüßt werte Redakteure,

zunächst gratuliere ich uns  zu einer tollen Ausgabe PCGH - vielen Dank dafür an Euch!
Der kleine Ausrutscher mit dem Core i7 6700K wurde ja bereits angesprochen, genauso wie die Farbwahl bei einigen Grafen im Heft. Auch wenn ich mit dem Farbensehen keine Probleme habe: Bitte zukünftig Farben wählen, die sich stärker unterscheiden!

Der Retro-Artikel (auch die letzten beiden) hat mir besonders gut gefallen - immerhin bin habe ich vor 15 Jahren meinen ersten PC bekommen (ein ausgemusterter Pentium 3 500, 256 MB RAM und [Asche auf mein damaliges, junges Haupt] einer unbekannten Grafikkarte) 

Ich bin wirklich gespannt, wie sich die "Ausrichtung auf Mainstream" auswirkt - bisher war der absolute EnthusiastInnen-Wahnsinn  , zumindest für mich, Euer größter Pluspunkt (natürlich neben der Qualität Eurer Artikel, der Community-Arbeit & der Homepage etc.). Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass Ihr Eurer Linie treu bleibt und die kleine PC-"Nerd"-Flamme in Euren Herzen weiter lodert 

Auch möchte ich nochmal erwähnen, dass ich seit vielen Ausgaben sehr mit der Qualität des Papiers zufrieden bin - auch hier fühlt sich die PCGH richtig wertig an.

Auf Bald!


----------



## Olstyle (22. September 2015)

Enthusiasten hat mal das HW-Luxx Magazin versorgt, "Wahnsinnige" die PCHG-Extreme. Da beide sich nicht halten konnten ist es absolut nachvollziehbar dass man lieber mehr Richtung Mid-Range schaut.


----------



## DieLutteR (1. Oktober 2015)

Ein weiterer Punkt, welcher mir seit Umstieg auf meinen UHD-Monitor sprichwörtlich in's Auge sticht  :
Ihr testet die Spiele ja in verschiedenen Auflösungen, aber leider vermisse ich die Angabe, ob das Spiel auch in dieser Ausgabe lesbar ist ... sprich: Eine Information, ob das Spiel skalierbare Schriften beinhaltet wäre super


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Oktober 2015)

DieLutteR schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Punkt, welcher mir seit Umstieg auf meinen UHD-Monitor sprichwörtlich in's Auge sticht  :
> Ihr testet die Spiele ja in verschiedenen Auflösungen, aber leider vermisse ich die Angabe, ob das Spiel auch in dieser Ausgabe lesbar ist ... sprich: Eine Information, ob das Spiel skalierbare Schriften beinhaltet wäre super



Die Aussage funktioniert nicht verlässlich, denn es gibt UHD-Displays mit 24 bis 32 Zoll – und TVs mit deutlich mehr.  Ich würde aber behaupten, dass UHD @ 24" ohne GUI-Skalierung viel zu klein ist. An meinem Test-LCD hier (Asus PQ321) ist aber alles dufte.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## DieLutteR (1. Oktober 2015)

Also ich finde schon, dass meine Aussage funktioniert  Denn wenn die Schrift skaliert, ist sie auf einem 24" LCD unter Full HD genauso groß wie unter WQHD & UHD ... bspw Two Worlds II und The Witcher 3 sind doch dafür super Beispiele.

Im Gegensatz dazu stehen für mich Civ V oder Total War: Rome 2 / Attila ... hier wird die Schrift so unglaublich klein, dass ich kaum unter UHD spielen kann.

Wenn Ihr so eine Information auf Eurer Spiele-Seite beim Test mitgeben würdet, wäre das super 
Abgesehen davon vermisse ich so eine Information eigentlich auf / in allen Home-Pages oder Magazinen, die PC-Spiele testen ...


----------

